

New Sub-Reddit Finally Has Me Learning On The Site - jasonwilk
http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/

======
jianshen
I love this. Reddit's LI5 just turned into Quora for regular people and it
hasn't even been up for more than two days.

Meaningfully curated answers and discussion about current events.

~~~
jasonwilk
It really did. Quora I don't really want to follow an influx of questions. If
the Reddit community decides something is worth knowing, I can read about it.
Genius

------
jsun
ohhh yeaah haha I remember the post on page 2 asking if anyone would be
interested in a subreddit like this

